# New Dish Network wiring for installation.



## Hubertblues9 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I'm afraid you have a newbie here so please be patient. I am looking for some wiring direction. I am moving into a rural area where I will be adding Dish Network. (I'm not that filmier with them) I want to do the interior wiring myself and let the dish installer do just the installing. I do anticipate at least two locations with HD, for cable to media; do I use a certain type of coax cable? Is it one or two lines per outlet? At the exterior entrance I will have a central split area where I'm sure I will require special filters, splitters etc. So, materials used? Number of TV's available? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Hubertblues9 said:


> Hello, I'm afraid you have a newbie here so please be patient. I am looking for some wiring direction. I am moving into a rural area where I will be adding Dish Network. (I'm not that filmier with them) I want to do the interior wiring myself and let the dish installer do just the installing. I do anticipate at least two locations with HD, for cable to media; do I use a certain type of coax cable? Is it one or two lines per outlet? At the exterior entrance I will have a central split area where I'm sure I will require special filters, splitters etc. So, materials used? Number of TV's available? Any help will be appreciated.





Hubertblues9 said:


> Hello, I'm afraid you have a newbie here so please be patient. I am looking for some wiring direction. I am moving into a rural area where I will be adding Dish Network. (I'm not that filmier with them) I want to do the interior wiring myself and let the dish installer do just the installing. I do anticipate at least two locations with HD, for cable to media; do I use a certain type of coax cable? Is it one or two lines per outlet? At the exterior entrance I will have a central split area where I'm sure I will require special filters, splitters etc. So, materials used? Number of TV's available? Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Depending on the DISH equipment you have will determine what will be installed. If you want to do the wiring, we use RG6 Coax cables and the connectors have to be rated 0 2150 MHz.
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Be careful to observe the cable's bend radius limitations and don't bother putting ends on the cable.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are much more
an experience would do , don't have it - you'll need to learn; irregular basic question will not cover all outcomes

so, the point is - do you need learn, accumulate experience for one install ? or just give an installer do that properly from first attempt ?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Paying for professional installation will cost you less than your playing with what you have very little knowledge about.


----------

